# How close can track be?



## DocBen (Apr 1, 2017)

How close can 2 runs of American flyer straight track be and still allow for various operating cars to pass unrestricted?

Measured adjacent track-to-track or edge-of-tie to edge-of-tie. Please specify.

Note: I also have what appears to be a Streamliner style passenger car (c. 1950-1962).


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I always try to use NMRA Recommended Practices. See RP-7.

https://www.nmra.org/index-nmra-standards-and-recommended-practices


----------



## DocBen (Apr 1, 2017)

*Math*

Glad I have a math degree. I'll have to study this later.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

For only straight track the answer is simple. Measure the width of the widest piece of rolling stock and engines you have, add a small safety margin such as 1/8" to 1/4" and that is the minimum center to center spacing. I do not have all my various cars unpacked to check but I would guess 2 3/4".
The problem is the tracks will have to be spread out for clearance anywhere there is a curve track or turnout connection. I can tell you that with minimum #5 turnouts and minimum 30"R curves with easements the minimum that worked was 3 1/2". We tried 3 1/4" but the Big Boy, Challenger and the AM Northern could hit at the curve to straight transition. All original Gilbert stuff worked at 3 1/4" with those curve radii and turnouts.


----------



## DocBen (Apr 1, 2017)

Went old school for want of anything better. I ran trains through the questionable curves until I was sure of the clearance.

Thanks for your input.


----------

